# Thực phẩm giúp hạn chế đi sự ăn vặt



## Vietcorset (22/3/19)

_Việc cố ăn kiêng đôi khi khiến bạn không thể kiềm chế cơn đói của mình, dẫn đến việc ăn nhiều hơn. Gây ra tình trạng tăng cân không cần thiết. Vì vậy việc sử dụng những thực phẩm đặc thù giúp bạn giải tỏa cơn thèm ăn là điều rất quan trọng. Mọi người hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết dưới đây của Việt Corset để tìm hiểu về những loại thực phẩm giúp hạn chế đi sự ăn vặt nhé!_

*Thực phẩm giúp hạn chế đi sự ăn vặt thứ nhất: Yến mạch*





​
Bột yến mạch giúp tăng khả năng điều tiết hormone choleccystokinin giúp điểm soát cơn đói tốt hơn. Ngoài ra thì nó còn có đi kèm với lượng lớn beta – glucan tức là các loại đường lành mạnh tốt cho cơ thể. Có những đặc tính bảo vệ cho sức khỏe tim mạch và hydrat hóa tốt hơn so với những loại ngũ cốc ăn liền.

*Thực phẩm giúp hạn chế đi sự ăn vặt thứ hai: Quả bơ*





​
Không chỉ có chứa một nguồn tuyệt vời các loại axit béo cần thiết. Mà axit oleic trong quả bơ còn giúp kéo dài cảm giác no và làm bạn ăn ít calo hơn. Thử nghiệm thực tế cho thấy rằng là những người ăn bơ sau bữa trưa của mình. Sau khoảng 3 giờ thì họ thường có xu hướng ăn ít hơn 40% ở bữa ăn sau.

*Thực phẩm giúp hạn chế đi sự ăn vặt thứ ba: Cá hồi*







Trong cá hồi có chứa rất nhiều protein và các loại axit béo omega – 3 cần thiết. Một sư kết hợp của các chất này cho phép bạn thấy no lâu hơn trong một thời gian dài. Ngoài ra cá cũng là một nguồn thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn. Ăn cá hồi một cách thường xuyên có thể giúp giảm nguy cơ bị béo phì, tiểu đường và các căn bệnh về tim.

*Sữa chua lên men tự nhiên*





​
Trong sữa chua có chứa các vi sinh vật tốt cho đường ruột. Bảo vệ được hệ thống tiêu hóa bạn luôn trong tình trạng khỏe mạnh. Ngoài ra với lượng đạm và canxi có trong sữa chua còn khiến bạn cảm thấy no lâu hơn.

*Trứng*





​
Những người có bữa ăn sáng nhiều protein thì thường tiêu thụ ít calo hơn trong cả ngày. Vì vậy những người tiêu thụ protein từ trứng cho bữa sáng của mình sẽ no lâu hơn người bình thường. Ngoài ra thì trứng còn giúp bạn bổ sung tất cả các axit amin thiết yếu. Nhiều loại vitamin mà cơ thể cần và khoáng chất

*Táo*





​
Táo còn được gọi là một siêu thực phẩm giúp giảm cân, và giúp ức chế đi cơn đói. Chất xơ và pectin trong táo còn đem lại cho bạn cảm giác no. Táo còn có thể điều tiết lượng đường trong máu của bạn, giúp trì hoãn cơn đói một cách đáng kể.

*Đậu hũ*





​
Đậu hũ là một thực phẩm mà bạn nên đưa và bữa ăn của mình nếu muốn ăn kiêng. Chúng chứa nhiều protein nhưng lai chứa rất ít calo vì thế mà nó có thể giúp bạn giảm cân nhanh chóng. Hơn nữa một lượng lớn isoflavones – một chất chống oxi hóa có trong đậu hũ còn ngăn chặn đi sự thèm ăn. Làm giảm tiêu thụ của các loại thực phẩm khác.


----------

